# Looking for catfish tourney for shore anglers



## mlittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys anyone know of any catfish tourneys this year for shore anglers? The wife told me I couldnt buy the boat this year so fishin from shore but ya know I do pretty good. New to the site and love all the posts and some of the stuff is really funny. Thanks to all for the good info. Looking forward to chattin and maybe even bumpin into some of you guys on the water.:B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out Twistedwhiskerz.com, they are mostly in NE ohio but also offer shore angling in there series of events. 
Good Luck
Salmonid


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

http://mvcats.net/


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

tcba is all bankanglers on the tuscarawas river you mite be intrested in them.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

TCBA is definately worth taking a look at. Good group of guys in that club.

Also check out the Cripple Creek tournaments.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

We are going to be starting a catfish tournament here at berlin lake it will be the third saturday of each month. Keep looking at the tournament section and i will be posting the tournament schedule and rules on there soon. And we will definetely be open to having shore anglers in it.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

indian lake has one every year.has some really good prizes and payouts.most of the fisherpersons do it from the shore and alot of the better cats are caught this way.


----------

